# Merckx experts - what team was this?



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

The frames are half metallic green and half white, with a bit of blue in between. Just saw one today. A friend of mine bought one of those new in 1987 or so. Just trying to remember what team that was for. Love to have one of those...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> The frames are half metallic green and half white, with a bit of blue in between. Just saw one today. A friend of mine bought one of those new in 1987 or so. Just trying to remember what team that was for. Love to have one of those...


That is the Kelme team bike, should be all Campy Record if original, the team bikes had Delta brakes.

This was Fabio Parra's team.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks. Kelme sounds right. Everyone I knew back then was switching from Campy over to DA. My friends bike was built with DA, the one I saw yesterday was built with DA. I held out all the way to '89 before giving in and going to DA.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Thanks. Kelme sounds right. Everyone I knew back then was switching from Campy over to DA. My friends bike was built with DA, the one I saw yesterday was built with DA. I held out all the way to '89 before giving in and going to DA.


All just depends on whether you want it "correct" or not


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

You're killing me! I want that bike!!!!


----------

